# AEROPUERTOS PERUANOS



## skyperu34

wow si, solo el de lima tiene la infraestructura adecuada, a ver si de una vez se dan las concesiones.........


----------



## JT 69




----------



## Jose Perez

nuestro unico aeropuerto decente nos quedo bien.buenas fotos!!


----------



## Libidito

Tienen razon, a mi me dio mucha verguenza cuando vinieron unos amigos de estados unidos de visita y ellos compraron un boleto de viajes de New york a Lima y de lima a Trujillo, cuando les pregunte que tal el viaje, como les fue? ellos me dijeron bueno de USA a Lima el viaje fue muy comodo, agradable, la atencion ok, pero de Lima a Trujillo todo se volvio feoo, nos atendieron mal, no fue una buena experiencia,Que verguenzaa¡¡¡¡¡ por eso tambien apoyo la concesion¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias a JT69, Egm_ar, Vane y Simaru, por sus palabras de estímulo.  
A los demás no los culpo por las críticas, pues la verdad es que a nuestros airports les falta mucho por mejorar.


*CUSCO*










*JORGE CHAVEZ*


----------



## JT 69

Sería bueno se mostrara el render del hotel Costa del Sol del Jorge Chavez.


----------



## JT 69

*Jorge Chavez*


----------



## Chalaco

Lindo el aeropuerto. Una pregunta. Que le han hecho a la torre esa?


----------



## JT 69

Chalaco said:


> Lindo el aeropuerto. Una pregunta. Que le han hecho a la torre esa?


Nada, solo la han cubierto con un manto de bienvenida y lo del lado creo es la escalera de escápe.


----------



## J Block

Solo falta la remodelación de la zona de ingresos, los estacionamientos y el hotel. Tambien la remodelación del puente en la foto.

Ya inaguraron el mezzanine.


----------



## JT 69

*Hotel Costa del Sol*, próximo a construirse 








foto: Filter


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

que bien está quedando el aeropuerto de lima.. eso se llama inversión privada, ojala que mejoren los de provincias, particularmente el diseño que tiene el aeropuerto de Arequipa es bonito pero esta fuera de estos tiempos deberiamos tener un aeropuerto por lo menos como el que acabada de inagurar Guayaquil, el de Córdoba o el de Concepción.


----------



## LocoAir

Muy buena coleccion de fotos, pero tengo una duda. la ampliacion y construccion de el jorge chavez, es un proyecto a futuro o si se va a realizar.

Me podrian hacer un favor? quisiera saber como esta ahora el terminal, (un foto aerea bien bonita) alguien me podria ayudar con ese temita. gracias


----------



## freddiewa

Te refieres al terminal en forma de H??? eso esta planeado en 30 anhos aprox. Por el momento se supone que para el 2008 deben llegarse a tener 17 puentes de abordaje (mangas), y creo que en 5 a 10 anhos debe existir una 2da pista de aterrizaje (entre las dos se haria el nuevo terminal en H).
una buena imagen del aeropuerto la puedes obtener en Google Earth que ya lo han actualizado.
Saludos


----------



## LocoAir

no sabia que lo habian actualizado, ya uqe siempre aparecia la terminal vieja y hasta sin las mangas. bien por esa. gracias


----------



## El Bajopontino

Necesito fotos del aeropuerto de Pisco, alguien tendrá aunque sea una????


----------



## El Bajopontino

Yo pensé que este thread estaba en el foro peruano.


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

EL que mas me gusto fue el Jorge chavez


----------



## Bluehen

Me gustan como se ven todos los aeropuertos ecepto el de trujillo.. Lo que me llama mas la atencion es ese color medio lucuma con azul...No juega en mi opinion  Pero lo demas se ve bien 

Pienso que ademas e eso deberian hacerl los aeropuertos lejos de las casas por ejemplo el de Cusco esta tan cerca de las casas de las personas que no me sorprenderia que esa gente no oyera bien....Deberian ponerlos en lugares alejados de la ciudad y con arboles alrededor para mantener el sonido adentro del aeropuerto


----------



## pedro1011

Gracias por el cambio, Vane o Sky. kay:
Ahora, a buscar fotos se ha dicho.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lo que les ayuda a los aeropuertos de la selva es su entorno, la vegetación les hace pasar piola.


----------



## alezx

:lol: puede que tengas razon.


----------



## alezx

*Aeropuerto Internacional de la ciudad del Cusco*

*Fotos de Flickr*

*===============================>>>>>>>>>*

*Llegando al aeropuerto*





































*Interior*










*Te reciben con musica andina*










*Detalle mascara Inca*



















*Sala de Espera*




































































































*Vista posterior*





































*Rutas*


----------



## alezx

Yo aun creo que deberian hacer un nuevo aeropuerto fuera de la ciudad, alguien sabe si el proyecto de Chinchero va o no?


----------



## El Bajopontino

Así es, es necesario que se construya un nuevo aeropuerto pero fuera de la ciudad, porque éste ya está inmerso en el tejido urbano.

El actual aeropuerto luve bien por dentro pero por fuera como que se ve muy pequeño, el Cusco se merece algo mejor.


----------



## alezx

^^

Muy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## skyperu34

Con lo chiquito que es se ve muy bien. A mi me gusta como se ve su interior...


----------



## El Bajopontino

A ver a ver, ahora coloquemos fotos de otro aeropuerto de nuestro oriente, el de la ciudad de Tarapoto.























































Estacionamiento


----------



## alezx

Se ve bien el aeropuerto de Tarapoto  aqui te ayudo con algunas fotitos mas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

El terminal del aeropuerto de tarapoto luce mucho mejor que el de Cusco, pero por dentro no, ojala se haga realidad la construcción del nuevo aeropuerto de la ciudad imperial.


----------



## pedro1011

Ajá. Siguen las buenas fotos. Muy bien.


----------



## Trickmetwice17

Wau buenisima recopilacion :banana: Buenas fotos  Yo conozco los aeropuertos de Lima, Arequipa, Puerto Maldonado y Cuzco :banana: El de Puerto Maldonado el año pasado que fui esta con el interior remodelado y con nuevas bonitas tiendas de artesanias para turistas  . EL de Cuzco esta bueno pero aun no me gusta su fachada :lol: . y EL de Arequipa solo lo conozco de pasada . Pero en mi opinion es verdaderamente un *escandalo* que el aeropuerto de Lima no haya sido ampliado aun :bash: LAP solo le ha lavado la cara al Jorge Chavez pero no ha hecho las reformas de rigor :bash: Que son mega urgentes :bash:


----------



## W!CKED

Oye el de Tarapato está re bien, diría que hasta mejor que el de Arequipa :lol:
Buenas las fotos.


----------



## alezx

Al aeropuerto de Arequipa le haria falta una remodelacion seria bueno que tambien le incluyan al menos unas 5 mangas. , alguien sabe si ya se conseciono este aeropuerto?


----------



## El Bajopontino

El aeropuerto de Arequipa no ha entrado en concesión al igual que Cuzco, sólo se han concesionado 12 aeropuertos:

Tumbes, Piura, Talara, Chiclayo, Trujillo, Cajamarca, Huaraz, Tarapoto, Chachapoyas, Iquitos, Pucallpa y Pisco.


----------



## alezx

Realmente una pena pero seguramente mas adelante.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que pasa con la gene del foro por Dios, la mayoría de posts en estas dos últimas páginas son de Alex y yo.

Bueno con el afan de que la gente siga opinando termino de poner fotos del aeropuerto de Tarapoto, pero esta vez del interior.


----------



## El Bajopontino

A ver si opinan pues muchachos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

una feliz sorpresa para mi, ver que Tarapoto tiene un aeropouerto tan bonito


----------



## pedro1011

Excelentes fotos, amigos. En cuanto a lo de la cantidad de gente que entra, no te preocupes, Bajopontino. Ya entrará alguien más a comentar algo. Pero recuerda que siempre entra gente a ver, así que hay que seguir posteando nomás. Paciencia, calma y buen humor.  



alezx_nj said:


> Yo aun creo que deberian hacer un nuevo aeropuerto fuera de la ciudad, alguien sabe si el proyecto de Chinchero va o no?


Ese proyecto está bastante verde, me parece. Tiene para unos años más.


----------



## jose18sb

*AQUI LOS AEROPUERTOS DE LAS PRINCIPALES CIUDADES DEL PERU*
PD: el largo de las pistas, es segun Google Earth


----------



## CessTenn

Segun Wikipedia, el Aeropuerto de Juliaca tiene la pista de aterrizaje mas larga de Latinoamerica.


----------



## kaMetZa

Ojalá y todos los alrededores fueran como los del aeropuerto de Iquitos, pero lamentablemente en nuestra costa no llueve hno:


----------



## jose18sb

Yo prefiero que sean como el de Tacna , ya que no hay ningun nucleo urbano cerca...


----------



## kaMetZa

jose18sb said:


> Yo prefiero que sean como el de Tacna , ya que no hay ningun nucleo urbano cerca...


De hecho!! Pero con un entorno verde se vería mejor.


----------



## diegoXD

Interesante ojala algun dia si sean "internacionales"


----------



## jose18sb

diegoXD said:


> Interesante ojala algun dia si sean "internacionales"




El centralismo ps :bash::bash:


----------



## perupd

El Carlos Martinez tiene una pista de 3.1 km, ampliada hace un par de años para facilitar el aterrizaje y despegue de los aviones carguero, que son anchos...por eso también el brazo de giro más amplio en el extremo derecho de la pista.


----------



## alezx

El aeropuerto de Puerto Maldonado en la region Madre de Dios *tiene una de las mejores pistas de aterrizaje del país, pues ésta es de concreto y tiene nada menos que 3500 metros de largo por 45 de ancho.*

Está capacitada para recibir sin problema alguno aviones tipo Boeing 727, 737, 707, Airbus A319 y 20 Boeing 757 y similares.










*Boeing 737 200*










*Boeing 737 200*










*Airbus A319*










*Airbus A320*










*Boeing 707*










*Boeing 727*


----------



## alezx

Se vienen fotos del aeropuerto de Juliaca


----------



## kaMetZa

De lejos me parece que los Boeing son más bonitos que los Airbus, pero técnicamente son lo mismo? o uno es mejor que otro Alez??


----------



## alezx

*Aeropuerto de Juliaca Region Puno*


----------



## alezx

*Unas mas del trafico aereo en el Aeropuerto de Cusco*


----------



## kaMetZa

Que chévere que los aviones de Star Perú tengan esas fotos..!


----------



## alezx

kaMetZa said:


> De lejos me parece que los Boeing son más bonitos que los Airbus, pero técnicamente son lo mismo? o uno es mejor que otro Alez??


Si kametza a mi tambien me gustan mas los modelos de los aviones boeing se ven mas bonitos me gusta el diseno de la nariz y cola de los boeing 727 y 737 los airbus no tanto, en cuanto si son lo mismo o uno es mejor que otro pues ambas son muy buenas marcas en lo que respecta a fabricacion aviones comerciales, ambas companias la Boeing (USA) y Airbus (Francia, Alemania, UK) son dos grandes rivales en la aviacion comercial no sabria decirte cual es mejor pero en gustos personales prefiero los boeing, ahora los modelos boeing que vemos de Aerocondor y Star Peru B737 200 estan ya bastante desactualizados son viejitos, en la actualidad estos modelos ya no se fabrican, y en algunos paises ya no son permitidos volar, lo que me gustaria es que alguna de estas dos aerolineas peruanas al menos renueven su flota para hacer una verdadera competencia a LAN, podrian adquirir al menos una version mas actualizada de los boeings 737 que podrian ser los 737 400 o 737 500 para sus vuelos domesticos, una flota asi de moderna podria hacerle la verdadera competencia a LAN, esta ultima posee una envidiable flota Airbus A319 Y A320 asi quien no quiere viajar?

*Mira para que veas la diferencia entre un 737 200 y un 737 400 o 500 fijate en esta foto

Es un 737 500 ex avion presidencial en Cusco, fijate en los motores y en el detalle de la cola, esta es una version un poco mas actualizadas de los boeing 737*










*Ahora chequea la foto del avion de Star Peru, notas la diferencia? kay:*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Gracias por la explicación  Y sí, se notan las diferencias, incluso ahora los hacen más estilizados, da la impresión que los hacen más "ligeritos" como si así ganaran velocidad o altura jee 

Uhm revisando las hojas anteriores vi algunos aviones de AeroContinente... para su época, no tenía tan malos aviones no??

Los de LAN sí son otra cosa..! Ojalá Aerocóndor y StarPerú se puedan renovar, después de todo creo que a la aviación comercial local no le va tan mal no? O sí?


----------



## Costanero

dejemonos de cosas, el Jorge Chavez le pertenece al Callao que es una REGION con PRESIDENTE REGIONAL independiente de Lima






*


----------



## alezx

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Gracias por la explicación  Y sí, se notan las diferencias, incluso ahora los hacen más estilizados, da la impresión que los hacen más "ligeritos" como si así ganaran velocidad o altura jee
> 
> Uhm revisando las hojas anteriores vi algunos aviones de AeroContinente... para su época, no tenía tan malos aviones no??
> 
> Los de LAN sí son otra cosa..! Ojalá Aerocóndor y StarPerú se puedan renovar, después de todo creo que a la aviación comercial local no le va tan mal no? O sí?


Aerocontinente operaba los mismos modelos Boeing 737 200 y 727 200 para sus vuelos domesticos aunque esta empresa nunca tuvo accidentes aereos o incidentes graves su flota tambien era un poco antigua para la epoca podrian haber tenido al menos unos cuantos B737 400 para sus vuelos domesticos pero en rutas internacionales si tenian una flota al nivel standar internacional pues operaban con los grandes boeing 767 y 757 yo viaje en uno de estos a Caracas y si eran muy comodos y modernos.

En lo que respecta a la aviacion comercial peruana en mi opinion personal, los aeropuertos tienen buenas pistas pero les faltaria a la mayoria una remodelacion de los terminales algunos como hemos visto en las paginas anteriores dejan mucho que desear, pero la buena noticia es que ya se han consecionado la mayoria de los aeropuertos de las provincias ahora solo falta esperar y ver los cambios que hacen los consecionarios, por ejm al aeropuerto de Arequipa al menos deberian modernizarlo y ponerle si quiera unas 4 o 5 mangas, ni que decir de los Aeropuertos de Trujillo, Chiclayo o Iquitos necesitan una remodelacion urgente, tambien ya deberian empezar a construir un nuevo aeropuerto a las afueras de la ciudad de Cusco porque el actual se encuentra rodeado por la ciudad y ya es peligroso conforme sigue aumentando el trafico aereo a esta ciudad, (el segundo aeropuerto nacional con mas trafico despues de Lima) esperemos que el proyecto del nuevo aeropuerto de Cusco en la localidad de Chincheros tenga luz verde por el bien de la poblacion.

En cuanto a aerolineas, pues hasta el momento LAN cubre la mayoria de los vuelos domesticos con una moderna flota, aunque creo que es muy cara hno: pero bueh, al menos usan aviones modernos, ahora yo solo espero que salga AIR PERU pero nada que nada, segun lei por alli aun estan entrenando sus pilotos en EEUU ya veremos que pasa mas adelante estare informando


----------



## alezx

Se vienen fotos del aeropuerto de Arequipa  mas adelante.


----------



## jose18sb

*WakkOo said:


> dejemonos de cosas, el Jorge Chavez le pertenece al Callao que es una REGION con PRESIDENTE REGIONAL independiente de Lima
> *



Si pero si no fuera por Lima, el aeropuerto del Callao seria como cualquier otro de cualquier ciudad de provincia.


----------



## Chocaviento

JaVPrO said:


> - Otra pista? Eso ya es exagerar..
> 
> - Muy aparte.. qué tal acogida tuvo Sky Airline en AQP? Qué cantidad de pasajeros viste en ese vuelo?
> 
> - Ese Aeropuerto, que lo concesionen y le pongan unas 4 mangas de abordaje, nuevos counters y un Food Court.



Bueno en el vuelo del dia domingo llegaron solo 70 pasajeros no muchos... pero ese avion tiene capacidad para 120 pasajeros. Ojala que lleguen mas personas


----------



## alezx

JaVPrO said:


> - Otra pista? Eso ya es exagerar..
> 
> - Muy aparte.. qué tal acogida tuvo Sky Airline en AQP? Qué cantidad de pasajeros viste en ese vuelo?
> 
> - Ese Aeropuerto, que lo concesionen y le pongan unas 4 mangas de abordaje, nuevos counters y un Food Court.


Concuerdo contigo el aeropuerto de AQP no necesita una segunda pista por el momento y menos asi cruzada lo que si necesita con mas urgencia es una remodelacion y/o ampliacion de la terminal, espero que las autoridades arequipenas den luz verde a la consecion de este y pronto veamos un lindo aeropuerto digno de Arequipa.


----------



## elfuser

Muy buen aporte Chocaviento. La Aviacion Comercial en el Peru esta definitivamente en subida, pero siempre hay hechos que empañan este desarrollo. Por ejemplo:

Increíble! Por supuestas imperfecciones en pista de aterrizaje
IMPIDEN A AEROCONDOR VOLAR 
EN JET DE AYACUCHO AL CUSCO
Por aparentes problemas en la pista de aterrizaje del Aeropuerto de Ayacucho, de responsabilidad de Córpac, y un día antes de que la aerolínea AeroCóndor realice vuelos regulares en jet (de mayor capacidad) para interconectar Ayacucho con Cusco, un NOTAM de la DGAC prohibió que ingresen aviones jet a ese terminal aéreo. Solamente permite vuelos de aviones turbo hélice (de menor capacidad). Este hecho es paradójico considerando que hace dos semanas AeroCóndor anunció este vuelo y que a lo largo del año efectuó vuelos especiales por Semana Santa, el Día de la Madre, Fiestas Patrias, entre otros, sin que haya problemas en la pista de aterrizaje que fue sometida a un proceso de reparación.

Tampoco hará otros vuelos Ayacucho-Cusco
AEROCONDOR CANCELA PROYECTO
DE VUELOS A CHACHAPOYAS Y JAEN
La decisión de la DGAC al prohibir que los aviones de jet de AeroCóndor puedar surcar los cielos de Ayacucho con destino a Cusco ha generado que el presidente ejecutivo de AeroCóndor, Luis Eduardo Palacín tome la decisión de “cancelar el proyecto de ir a Chachapoyas y Jaén, en Amazonas”. “No lo hago más. Estaba programado para empezar a hacerlo desde enero, pero no lo voy a hacer”, expresó Palacín, quien sostuvo que la misma determinación se ha tomado para los vuelos Ayacucho-Cusco, y que solamenmte habrá vuelos de Ayacucho a Andahuaylas en lo sucesivo. Finalmente dijo a la titular del Mincetur y a la del MTC “que no le vuelvan a pedir hacer esos vuelos”.

http://www.tnews.com.pe/noticias/unot131207.htm


----------



## gonzalo12345

^^ en realidad las empresas como LAN tienen un monolopio en el trafico aereo, por ejemplo cuando viaje de Piura a Lima en julio, LAN era la unica empresa "disponible" y nos costo $150 dolares el viaje, muy caro para ser Piura- Lima; bueno creo que me estoy llendo off topic :nuts:

Pero lo que se debe de hacer urgente es ampliar los terminales de Arequipa y Cuzco porque ya queradon chicos!


----------



## pedro1011

Interesantes fotos, Chocaviento. kay: 
Por lo que veo, el entorno del aeropuerto arequipeño es muy árido. Y el movimiento de aviones parece apreciable.


----------



## elfuser

gonzalo12345 said:


> ^^ en realidad las empresas como LAN tienen un monolopio en el trafico aereo, por ejemplo cuando viaje de Piura a Lima en julio, LAN era la unica empresa "disponible" y nos costo $150 dolares el viaje, muy caro para ser Piura- Lima; bueno creo que me estoy llendo off topic :nuts:
> 
> Pero lo que se debe de hacer urgente es ampliar los terminales de Arequipa y Cuzco porque ya queradon chicos!


efectivamente LAN Peru, debido a la alta capacidad de inversion que posee, ha establecido un oligopolio. Pero toda inversion es buena, venga de donde venga, solo hay que esperar que las empresas locales crezcan con la demanda interna y puedan hacer de la aviacion comercial un mercado mucho mas competitico de lo que es.


----------



## brian_cusco13

ojala y ese vuelo de AEROI CONDOR lo reaunuden y asi cuco tendran nuevos destinos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eloysbd

Hola, soy eloysbd de Barcelona (España), yo tengo un vuelo a Chile este verano, y otro de Santiago a Arica, mi pregunta es la siguiente, hay alguna compañia que vuele directo desde arica - cusco o tacna - cusco? Hay posibilidades de encontrar un vuelo charter o cual es la mejor manera de llegar?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## roberto_vp

No creo que sea posible volar directamente de Arica a Cusco pero si se puede ir haciendo escala en Arequipa. El vuelo seria Arica - Arequipa - Cusco. Gracias a ti por querer visitar nuestro pais


----------



## Chocaviento

eloysbd said:


> Hola, soy eloysbd de Barcelona (España), yo tengo un vuelo a Chile este verano, y otro de Santiago a Arica, mi pregunta es la siguiente, hay alguna compañia que vuele directo desde arica - cusco o tacna - cusco? Hay posibilidades de encontrar un vuelo charter o cual es la mejor manera de llegar?
> 
> Muchas Gracias


Lamentablemente no hay vuelos directos, el centro de conexiones del sur es Arequipa, ya deberian haber otros vuelos directos, pero la demanda creo que no la hay. 


Pero si hay vuelos a Arequipa desde.

Lima - Arequipa

Cusco - Arequipa 

Juliaca - Arequipa

Tacna - Arequipa

Arica - Arequipa

Iquique - Arequipa

Antofagasta - Arequipa

Santiago de Chile - Arequipa 

Puerto Maldonado - Arequipa (escala en Cusco) 

Y obviamente todos los vuelos de regreso


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

alezx said:


> Que raro yo habia leido por alli que eran las autoridades cusquenas que no querian que se consecione el aeropuerto de Cusco hno:


Los cusqueños no queremos que se concesione el Velasco Astete por que no queremos que ese aeropuerto siga en medio de la ciudad, .....explico, al hacerle más mejoras, hace que siga siendo operativo el aeropuerto, entonces no hay una presión para que el aeropuerto de Chincheros se construya y el Velasco Astete se mude....los cusqueños esperamos con ansias el cambio de coordenadas del Velasco Astete...estamos podridos de los aviones.....el día que esto ocurra decretaremos feriado en la ciudad....pero al parecer para que esto ocurra vamos a esperar mucho.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Chocaviento said:


> Lamentablemente no hay vuelos directos, el centro de conexiones del sur es Arequipa, ya deberian haber otros vuelos directos, pero la demanda creo que no la hay.
> 
> 
> Pero si hay vuelos a Arequipa desde.
> 
> Lima - Arequipa
> 
> Cusco - Arequipa
> 
> Juliaca - Arequipa
> 
> Tacna - Arequipa
> 
> Arica - Arequipa
> 
> Iquique - Arequipa
> 
> Antofagasta - Arequipa
> 
> Santiago de Chile - Arequipa
> 
> Puerto Maldonado - Arequipa (escala en Cusco)
> 
> Y obviamente todos los vuelos de regreso


Chacaviento te faltaban los vuelos:

Los Angeles - Lima - Arequipa
Tokio - Los Angeles - Lima - Arequipa
Madrid - Lima - Arequipa

No te molestes un bromita.


----------



## alibiza_1014

En realidad todos los vuelos han subido de precio ultimamente, por el costo del petroleo q se ha disparado. No se si esta tendencia, durara mucho tiempo, pero parece q si.


----------



## Chocaviento

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Chacaviento te faltaban los vuelos:
> 
> Los Angeles - Lima - Arequipa
> Tokio - Los Angeles - Lima - Arequipa
> Madrid - Lima - Arequipa
> 
> No te molestes un bromita.


No me molesto  es bueno tener sentido del humor


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Chocaviento said:


> No me molesto  es bueno tener sentido del humor


Buena Chocavientito...hay que ser felices...jeje


----------



## paquinho

*LAP REALIZA IMPORTANTES OBRAS DE AMPLIACIÓN EN EL AEROPUERTO JORGE
CHÁVEZ*

Ya se iniciaron las obras de ampliación del Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez. A esta etapa de construcción se le ha llamado Fase II y supondrá hacer crecer el aeropuerto para que tenga capacidad de atender a un promedio de 10 millones de pasajeros al año. Si bien este volumen de pasajeros se alcanzará más adelante (probablemente alrededor del año 2014 o el 2015), Lima Airport Partners, operador del Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez, ya está preparado para el futuro crecimiento del terminal.


*Las principales obras del Proyecto Fase II incluyen:*

1. La ampliación del espigón internacional en 8,700 metros cuadrados. En esta zona se construirán 7 nuevas salas de embarque y se instalarán 7 mangas (puentes de embarque).











2. La ampliación del espigón nacional en 4,000 metros cuadrados. Allí se construirán 5 nuevas salas de embarque y se instalarán 5 mangas. De esta manera, el Jorge Chávez tendrá un total de 19 mangas o puentes de embarque a fines de este año 2008.











3. La ampliación del espigón central en 5,500 metros cuadrados, lo que permitirá tener una nueva área comercial en el segundo nivel. En esta misma zona, pero en el primer piso, se ampliará el área de Migraciones y se colocarán más módulos de control. En la zona de Salidas Nacionales e Internacionales se reubicarán los controles de seguridad.











4. La remodelación interna de la Torre Central.











5. La ampliación de la zona de plataforma en 15,000 metros cuadrados.











6. La habilitación de una calle de rodaje para la salida rápida de aviones.













*REMODELACIÓN EN LA ZONA DE SALIDAS NACIONALES E INTERNACIONALES*


1. Se ha modificado el ingreso de pasajeros a la zona de pago de la TUUA (tarifa aeroportuaria), para construir el nuevo corredor de accesos especiales.











2. Se está desmontando (por fases) el cielo raso de la zona de Salidas nacionales e Internacionales, así como la mampara que divide la zona de Salidas con las swing gates.











3. A partir del 24 de marzo se desmontará la mampara de vidrio que divide -en la actualidad– el recinto de pago de la TUUA.













*REFORZAMIENTO DEL TERMINAL*


A partir del 17 de marzo se realizarán las obras relacionadas con el reforzamiento del terminal, las cuales tienen como objetivo principal
permitir que la Torre Central y el terminal funcionen como estructuras independientes de producirse un sismo.

1. Se realizará el desmontaje de baldosas del techo.











2. A partir del 24 de marzo se desmontará el muro cortina (vidrio) de la fachada, ubicado a ambos lados del Puente San Francisco.











3. Se colocarán dos estructuras de dry wall para cubrir el muro cortina retirado de la fachada.











Los trabajos en esta zona se harán por etapas, a fin de no afectar las operaciones aeroportuarias ni el flujo de pasajeros.



http://www.lap.com.pe/pdf/boletinLap01-08.pdf


----------



## paquinho

*El Aeropuerto Jorge Chávez en cifras al 2007 *


Movimientos de aeronaves en el año 2007
*92,878 *

Pasajeros de llegada y de salida
*7,507,811*


*Tráfico de Pasajeros Nacionales *

Llegadas
*1,679,181 *

Salidas
*1,699,608 *


*Tráfico de Pasajeros Internacionales *

Llegadas
*1,802,591 *

Salidas
*1,797,832 *

En conexión
*528,599 *

Total
*4,129,022 *


*Carga transportada *

Carga transportada
*225,370 TM *

Internacional
*203,014.915 *

Nacional
*22,355.039 *


*Número de destinos internacionales: 24

Número de destinos nacionales: 14*


http://www.lap.com.pe/acercalap.html


----------



## sijot

^^ hey muchas gracias por toda la informacion


----------



## roberto_vp

Me gustaron las fotos, que bien se le ve a nuestro aeropuerto, solo falta que funcione mejor y mas rapido.


----------



## Chocaviento

El aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chavez esta de lujo!!  que bonito se ve! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento

Las imagenes lo dicen todo, el aeropuerto Internacional Alfredo Rodriguez Ballon esta siendo ya remodelado, se ve en sus nuevas pistas y además en la gran afluencia de pasajeros que llegan diariamente. 

Las fotos hablarán por si solas. 










Antes no se usaban las rampas 5 y 6 de embarque, ahora a causa del alto trafico se usan todas las rampas.










Nueva pavimentacion de las pistas










La fachada de nuestro terminal internacional, 










Su torre de 8 pisos donde funcionan las oficinas de Corpac 



















Y el trafico empieza a llegar... ya vengo con más fotos!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

espero ver más fotos Luz...no hay algun sky airlines????


----------



## alezx

La verdad no dudo del creciente trafico aereo en Arequipa pero el aeropuerto en si necesita ya una remodelacion una nueva terminal con mangas de abordaje, Chocaviento sabes si el Rodrigues Ballon ya entro en consecion, es decir si tienen planes de una remodelacion o algo asi noticias o fotitos please cuando puedas claro


----------



## Chris_ALOR

creo que lo de la consecion recien se da en el 2do semestre del año....con otros aeropuertos más.... lo bueno es que sky airlines eligio a AQP como su primer destino interncional, conectandola con Arica, Iquique, Antofagasta y Santiago de Chile....


El ejecutivo de Sky Airline aseguró que Arequipa tiene un millón de habitantes, un mercado europeo muy fuerte y que la actividad turística representa un 40% de su actividad económica.

fuente: http://www.estrellaarica.cl/prontus.../site/artic/20051012/pags/20051012063519.html


----------



## alezx

Habia leido por alli que Star Peru iniciaria vuelos Arequipa - Arica Chile tambien, saben algo?


----------



## JaVPrO

El aeropuerto de Arequipa necesita por lo menos 4 o 5 mangas de abordaje y a medida que aumente el tráfico aéreo ir poniendo más. Siendo la segunda ciudad del Perú no es posible que continúe sin mangas de abordaje.


----------



## Chocaviento

JaVPrO said:


> El aeropuerto de Arequipa necesita por lo menos 4 o 5 mangas de abordaje y a medida que aumente el tráfico aéreo ir poniendo más. Siendo la segunda ciudad del Perú no es posible que continúe sin mangas de abordaje.


No se preocupen ya verán que todo lo que dicen se cumplira, hoy fui al aeropuerto y vean ustedes mismos la cantidad de pasajeros que llegan a Arequipa, por negocios, turismo, paseo, chilenos, peruanos, argentinos y de varios paises. las fotos hablan por si solas 

Analizando el aeropuerto vi que para la zona de restaurantes del primer piso, tienen un muro de ventanas, es decir se puede muy bien ampliar el aeropuerto hacia las rampas 4, 5, 6 y alli colocar las mangas, esa zona seria la nueva zona de abordaje Internacional de Aeropuerto Internacional Rodrigues Ballon


----------



## Chocaviento

Aqui más fotos de lo que han hecho en las pistas y en las rampas 

espero que noten las diferencias de como eran antes 










El avion de LAN en la rampa 5 










Uno de los 7 escudos que adornan el aeropuerto Internacional de Arequipa










Alli se ve el trafico de 3 aviones uno de Lan, otro de aerocondor y otro LAN. 










Los aviones llegaban de Cusco, Lima, Juliaca. 

Aqui el aerocondor despegando. 

Estas fotos son de ayer, porque mi abu se fue a Lima de vacaciones donde mis tios y entonces aproveche para tomar fotos 










Y ni bien despegó aerocondor, aterrizo STARPERU.


----------



## Chocaviento

Y siguiendo con las fotos del AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL ALFREDO RODRIGUES BALLON.

Aqui los tres aviones que llegaron




























Hoy dia fui de nuevo para hacer nuevas tomas 

Y llego este vuelo desde Santiago de Chile.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

que bueno...llegan hermanos chilenos en cancha :lol::lol:.... aprovechare vacaciones de medio año para ir a Iquique desde AQP :banana::banana: y si me alcanza plata mejor me voy a Santiago :banana:


----------



## alezx

Buena cantidad de vuelos para Arequipa wuau y pensar que todos esos vuelos que cubre LAN lo podria ocupar una gran aerolinea peruana, los chilenos si que aprovechan en Peru, LAN, Sky Airlines?

Me llama la atencion que esta aerolinea chilena Sky Airlines siga utilizando esos viejos boeing 737 200, a diferencia de LAN y sus A319 y A320


----------



## Chocaviento

alezx said:


> Buena cantidad de vuelos para Arequipa wuau y pensar que todos esos vuelos que cubre LAN lo podria ocupar una gran aerolinea peruana, los chilenos si que aprovechan en Peru, LAN, Sky Airlines?
> 
> Me llama la atencion que esta aerolinea chilena Sky Airlines siga utilizando esos viejos boeing 737 200, a diferencia de LAN y sus A319 y A320


Si es verdad, pero de repente cambian los aviones viejos por aviones nuevos, Lan creo que sigue usando algunos 737 200 pero en vuelos nacionales en Chile, en Perú creo que tiene A318 porque hoy cuando vi que modelos eran lei A318


----------



## roberto_vp

Lan está cambiando sus B737-200 por A318 recien salidos de la fabrica


----------



## alezx

Aqui algunas de Puerto Maldonado en la selva sur del pais.


----------



## Chocaviento

roberto_vp said:


> Lan está cambiando sus B737-200 por A318 recien salidos de la fabrica


Que bien, entonces muy pronto llegaran otros modelos de aviones aqui


----------



## alezx

Los Airbus A318 son ligeramente mas cortos que los A319, creo que para el Peru bien podrian seguir utilizandose A319 y A320, A318 ya se me hace muy corto y feito :lol:

Lo unico que puedo reconocer es que LAN al menos tiene la flota mas moderna de latinoamerica sirviendo vuelos domesticos en Peru.


----------



## Chocaviento

Estuve viendo la pagina de Aerosur y vuela b 727 200 volverian esos aviones a volar en cielos peruanos. creo que otra aerolinea boliviana tambien tiene esos aviones todavia.


----------



## gonzalo12345

^^ y luego me crtican que el aeropueto de aqp no nesecita otra pista!, esta full!


----------



## JaVPrO

gonzalo12345 said:


> ^^ y luego me crtican que el aeropueto de aqp no nesecita otra pista!, esta full!


Otra pista? No exageres.


----------



## jose18sb

Lo ideal seria que todos los aeropuertos importantes del Perú, como el caso de Arequipa y varias ciudades mas, tengan dos pistas....


----------



## wayra

*STAR PERU ESTABLECERA NUEVAS RUTAS...*

hola, como antes ya les habia anticipado... aqui esta:

_______________________________________
*STAR PERU ESTABLECERA NUEVAS RUTAS
PARA FAVORECER TURISMO EN CUSCO*

Tras la puesta en operaciones en Cusco de una nueva aeronave BAe 146-100 de fabricación inglesa y con capacidad para 72 pasajeros, el gerente de Aeropuertos de la aerolínea Star Perú, Juan Mendoza, indicó a El Diario de Cusco que además de brindar una tercera frecuencia en la ruta Lima – Cusco, se esta finiquitando establecer nuevas rutas para favorecer la actividad turística en el Cusco, tal es el caso de la ruta Cusco – Arica; Cusco – La Paz – Santa Cruz y Cusco – Río Branco. Por su parte, el administrador de Star Perú en Cusco, Guillermo Román Elías, precisó que otra nave similar a la que inició operaciones ayer tendrá como base de operaciones a Cusco.
________________________________________

Haber si alguien en Cusco nos muestra fotos del BAe de Star que ahora esta operando en Cusco. 

saludos,
wayra


----------



## brian_cusco13

iap voy a vr si un dia voy al airport a chkiar
que bien x las nuevas rutas
cusco merece tener vuelos de mas ciudades intrnacionales


----------



## alezx

*Aqui fotos de uno de los dos aviones BAE de Star Peru*

*En Cusco*










*En Cajamarca*


----------



## beatlemaniaco

impresionante..... este avion si tiene personalidad, ya quiero viajar en el.


----------



## beatlemaniaco

un helicoptero de la FAP aterrizando en el hospital rebagliatti el 25 de abril. no traia ningun herido al parecer solo eran maniobras


----------



## beatlemaniaco

holas, nadie va a contestar. ??????


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Alguien sabe por que hay un Aerocondor 737 durmiendo en el Velasco Astete, en más de 4 diferentes oportunidades que por casualidad paso por el aeropuerto y lo veo de noche, o lo quieren hacer una sub base a Cusco.


----------



## Chocaviento

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Alguien sabe por que hay un Aerocondor 737 durmiendo en el Velasco Astete, en más de 4 diferentes oportunidades que por casualidad paso por el aeropuerto y lo veo de noche, o lo quieren hacer una sub base a Cusco.


Lo mas probable es que por la temporada alta duerma y sea el primero en salir al amanecer llevando turistas, a donde va a Lima o viene a Arequipa?

Lo mismo hace LAN aqui en Arequipa y en Tacna. 

Deja aviones y en temporada alta (que ya inicio) salen los vuelos a las 3 o 4 de la madrugada y asi el aeropuerto esta activo desde las 2 de la madrugada y funciona hasta las 10 de la noche y media  toma fotos si puedes y averigua si puedes tambien


----------



## Csart16

*CRASO ERROR!!!*



jose18sb said:


> *AQUI LOS AEROPUERTOS DE LAS PRINCIPALES CIUDADES DEL PERU*
> PD: el largo de las pistas, es segun Google Earth


ES UNA BUENA RECOPILACIÓN DE DATOS DE LOS AEROPUERTOS DEL PAÍS, PERO HAY UN GRAVE ERROR CON LA DESCRIPCIÓN DEL AEROPUERTO DE IQUITOS.

LO QUE PRESENTAN EN ESTE TEMA, CORRESPONDE A LA IMAGEN SATELITAL DEL ANTIGUO AEROPUERTO DE IQUITOS, QUE SE ENCONTRABA (AL IGUAL QUE EL DE CUSCO) MUY CERCA DE LA CIUDAD. POR TAL RAZÓN, CONSTRUYERON OTRO EN LAS AFUERAS DE LA CIUDAD... EL ACTUAL AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL FRANCISCO SECADA VIGNETTA!!!

LA PISTA DE ATERRIZAJE MIDE 2,500 METROS Y ES ASFALTADA.

LAMENTABLEMENTE, GOOGLE EARTH NO OFRECE IMÁGENES NÍTIDAS DE LA TERMINAL. ESO DIO PIE AL ERROR!!!

SALUDOS


----------



## Csart16

EL ATERRIZAJE DEL NUEVO AVIÓN DE STAR PERÚ ES DIFERENTE, VERDAD?

ATERRIZAN INCLINADOS HACIA ABAJO?????


----------



## maur

Tienen bonitos aeropuertos. El de Lima y Arequipa me gustarón.
el mas increible e insolito el de Cuzco (hermosísima ciudad). 
En medio de la ciudad!!!...
que osado¡¡

salu2


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

Oficialmente STAR PERU deja de volar a Arequipa. Se cierra la agencia que queda en santa catalina. aparecio como nota corta en el diario noticias del dia miercoles 30 ultimo.

una pena.


----------



## Chocaviento

Alter Ego Peru said:


> Oficialmente STAR PERU deja de volar a Arequipa. Se cierra la agencia que queda en santa catalina. aparecio como nota corta en el diario noticias del dia miercoles 30 ultimo.
> 
> una pena.


Lan a incrementado sus vuelos a Arequipa, pero que raro no me fio de ese periodico  de todos modos si es asi es una pena


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

lo confirmo xq hable con una amiga, cuyo nombre reservo, que trabaja en la agencia de sta catalina, entregan el local el 31 de mayo.


----------



## Chocaviento

Alter Ego Peru said:


> lo confirmo xq hable con una amiga, cuyo nombre reservo, que trabaja en la agencia de sta catalina, entregan el local el 31 de mayo.


Y sabes a que se debe? si tienen más aviones, es lo que me extraña porque compraron esos aviones con mas cositas en las alas :S que extraño


----------



## Csart16

STAR PERÚ TAMBIÉN HA SUSPENDIDO LOS VUELOS A CHICLAYO Y TRUJILLO!!!

http://chiclayoactual.blogspot.com/

Mediante nota de prensa, compañía aérea anuncia suspensión temporal de su ruta Lima-Trujillo-Chiclayo.


----------



## beatlemaniaco

de todas maneras no es muy positivo que star peru haya dejado de operar en esos destinos. solo queda esperar que se concrete su proyecto de rutas regionales a arica, iquique y la paz desde cusco.hno:


----------



## Chocaviento

Que pena


----------



## italianox

*Suspenden vuelos de Star Perú a Trujillo y Chiclayo*

fuente: noticias trujillo - sabado, 03 de mayo de 2008 

Según nota de prensa enviada a nuestra redacción, La política de Star Perú es superarse constantemente para satisfacer las expectativas de todos sus pasajeros, por ello informó que como parte de su reforma de mejoría y modernización, la aerolínea ha decidido suspender temporalmente sus vuelos a Chiclayo y Trujillo desde el 07/05/08 hasta el 31/05/08.
Señalaron que esta decisión responde a un plan de optimización e implementación de nuevas rutas como la de Cajamarca, que comenzará a operar a partir del 07/05/08.

La finalidad de este plan es brindarle a los pasajeros, tanto nacionales como extranjeros, el acceso a nuevos destinos con la comodidad, puntualidad y calidez que merecen.

psdt. supongo q en Arequipa tambien sera el mismo tiempo.

xq se apenan??? si es solo un mes 
q siga creciendo en Perú y que vivan esas tres bellas ciudades


----------



## Chocaviento

italianox said:


> fuente: noticias trujillo - sabado, 03 de mayo de 2008
> 
> Según nota de prensa enviada a nuestra redacción, La política de Star Perú es superarse constantemente para satisfacer las expectativas de todos sus pasajeros, por ello informó que como parte de su reforma de mejoría y modernización, la aerolínea ha decidido suspender temporalmente sus vuelos a Chiclayo y Trujillo desde el 07/05/08 hasta el 31/05/08.
> Señalaron que esta decisión responde a un plan de optimización e implementación de nuevas rutas como la de Cajamarca, que comenzará a operar a partir del 07/05/08.
> 
> La finalidad de este plan es brindarle a los pasajeros, tanto nacionales como extranjeros, el acceso a nuevos destinos con la comodidad, puntualidad y calidez que merecen.
> 
> psdt. supongo q en Arequipa tambien sera el mismo tiempo.
> 
> xq se apenan??? si es solo un mes
> q siga creciendo en Perú y que vivan esas tres bellas ciudades


Espero que sea asi, ya que la temporada alta de turistas ya empezo y en agosto es mucho peor, LAN abre vuelos desde las 2 de la mañana en el aeropuerto y practicamente hay vuelos desde la madrugada hasta las 10 de la noche


----------



## brian_cusco13

es mala señal pero que implemnten vuelos internacionales a los aeropuertos innternacionales de la ciduad!!


----------



## beatlemaniaco

al parecer es solo temporal. LAN y su oligopolio sigue creciendo en nuestro Peru:bash:


----------



## aquicusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> eso es cierto
> El Aeropuerto de Chincheros debe ser realizado y llevado a cabo
> xq el otro no sería tan bueno, Chincheros sera buen sitio!


si pero ya parece una utopia......algo asi como el gasoducto por la sierra sur....no queda mas q esperar.............


----------



## beatlemaniaco

hoy estuve revisando en la pagina de lap las salidas y llegadas nacionales programadas para mañana, y vi un vuelo de star peru para arequipa a las 2:30 con el vuelo numero 2l 1239. no se supone que se habian cancelado los vuelos de star peru para arequipa??? y bueno no veo que hayan incrementado 3 vuelos diarios a cuzco.:bash:


----------



## Chocaviento

beatlemaniaco said:


> hoy estuve revisando en la pagina de lap las salidas y llegadas nacionales programadas para mañana, y vi un vuelo de star peru para arequipa a las 2:30 con el vuelo numero 2l 1239. no se supone que se habian cancelado los vuelos de star peru para arequipa??? y bueno no veo que hayan incrementado 3 vuelos diarios a cuzco.:bash:


Si sigue volando bien!!! YUUPI!!!!!! asi la ciudad sigue con sus vuelos y aun mas los que aumento LAN!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

Lamn tiene creo mas de 10 vuelos diarios entre CUSCO-LIMA! x dia!


----------



## beatlemaniaco

brian_cusco13 said:


> Lamn tiene creo mas de 10 vuelos diarios entre CUSCO-LIMA! x dia!


12 para ser exactos, 2 de aerocondor, 2 de star peru, 1 de taca peru


----------



## beatlemaniaco

alguien sabe donde puedo ver el itinerario de vuelos (llegadas y salidas) de cusco y arequipa, que no sea de la pagina de LAP ni de corpac???????hno:


----------



## kaMetZa

Fácil te ayuda esta web, igual no entiendo pq no confiar más en la web de LAP o de Corpac? =S


----------



## koko cusco

Recien veo el thread urge la modernizacion de los principales aeropuertos del pais exepto por Lima nuestros aeropuertos estan en estado catatonico el de cusco no luce del todo mal con respecto a los demas y a pesar de las mangas las tiendas y otras cosas urge uno mas grande y de los demas ni que decir ...

Como es posible que Trujillo y Arequipa tengan esos aropuertos una muestra mas que aun falta muchisimo por hacer en nuestra patria


----------



## tacall

pasen el thread a infrestructura...


----------



## koko cusco

hoy estuve por el aeropuerto y aproveche para sacar unas fotos...
_
AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL VELAZCO ASTETE DEL CUSCO_

Las mangas...
























































































































































[/CENTER]


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

bien ah... le falta, pero se ve en algo, moderno al menos


----------



## 100%imperial

buenas fotos koko... seria interesante q las pases al tema del aeropuerto en el subforo de infraestructura de transporte...

por sierto mañana va ser la primera vez q vaya al aeropuerto no solo pa estar sentado en la sala de espera sino pa viajar jajajaja... intentare tomar algunas panoramicas de las afueras de la ciudad.


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> buenas fotos koko... seria interesante q las pases al tema del aeropuerto en el subforo de infraestructura de transporte...
> 
> por sierto mañana va ser la primera vez q vaya al aeropuerto no solo pa estar sentado en la sala de espera sino pa viajar jajajaja... intentare tomar algunas panoramicas de las afueras de la ciudad.


SIEMPRE HAY UNA PRIMERA VEZ KIOSHI JE JE POR CIERTO LA MIA FUE A LOS 4 AÑOS JE JE

CLARO POR SUPUESTO LAS PONGO EN EL OTRO THREAD


----------



## roberto_vp

Se ve mejor que la mayoría de aeropuertos del país, pero en algunas cositas le falta.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku

El del Cusco está bien, pero su ubicación es pésima.


----------



## koko cusco

Jorge_U_Otaku said:


> El del Cusco está bien, pero su ubicación es pésima.


plenamente de acuerdo mas que una remodelacion lo que necesiya es una reubicacion


----------



## brian_cusco13

io siempre voy al aeropuerto sea xa recibir visitas o xa viajar, pero la vrdd, se me olvida tomarles fotos. espeor q la prox. vez vaia xa tomarle fotos ..

PD: Buenas fotos koko luciendote,. el aeropuerto se ve bn xq tb coencido que la ubikcion esta pécima, esta en plena urbe!!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

El aeropùerto de Cusco es una clara muestra de la administración nacional versus una buena administración privada (LAP), en el primero el aeopuerto tiene mangas y se ha tratado de adpatar a las necesidades actuales, pero el aprovechamiento de espacios para la sala de espera, la disposición de los locatarios y la calidad de estos lo hacen ver un poco folclórico, ojo no quiere desmerecer el aeropuerto si el objeto de Corpac era ese... pero me parece que una terminal debe tener un aspecto más parecido a la del AIJCH.

No quisiera comentar sobre las concesiones a Aerop del Perú porque sencillamente no me parecen nada importantes, esa sería una administración privada mediocre.


----------

